# Ne ohio



## MBK021 (Sep 20, 2010)

does anyone know what the average amount of events for ne ohio has been the last few years?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

965 inches


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

That's like 80' of snow! 


Check NOAA they can tell you for either your city or a major city near you.


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

i think he ment 96.5"... chardon is the snowiest and they ave 90" a year..but we've had almost double that in years past.. just depends if the lake freezes over or not


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Kale Lawn;1101103 said:


> i think he ment 96.5"... chardon is the snowiest and they ave 90" a year..but we've had almost double that in years past.. just depends if the lake freezes over or not


I hope so!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

MBK021;1078505 said:


> does anyone know what the average amount of events for ne ohio has been the last few years?


http://www.weatherbase.com/


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Kale Lawn;1101103 said:


> i think he ment 96.5"... chardon is the snowiest and they ave 90" a year..but we've had almost double that in years past.. just depends if the lake freezes over or not


I used to live over by chardon, now i live about 15 minutes a little further south. Its amazing the difference in the amount of snow we get


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

thesnowman269;1101902 said:


> I used to live over by chardon, now i live about 15 minutes a little further south. Its amazing the difference in the amount of snow we get


I work out of chagrin falls, but live in streetsboro... i know what you mean about the snow.. night and day!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Kale Lawn;1102113 said:


> I work out of chagrin falls, but live in streetsboro... i know what you mean about the snow.. night and day!


Im a minute away from chagrin on 87


----------



## georgerk82 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whos got the cheepest bagged salt near Akron or Cleveland? I called Public today they want $5.35 for 80lb bags.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

That's about what I pay from a place in Canton. Seems to be a good price


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

Kwise;1103980 said:


> That's about what I pay from a place in Canton. Seems to be a good price


What place in Canton?


----------



## georgerk82 (Oct 29, 2010)

Burrrrrrrr;1104533 said:


> What place in Canton?


I would assume he is talking about public salt, that is the same price they gave me.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

Burrrrrrrr;1104533 said:


> What place in Canton?


Vern Dale's Water Center on 62 near Harmont Ave. All last year I paid $161.70 ($172.21 with tax) for a pallet of 80lb bags. 30 bags on a pallet for a total of 2400lbs. He doesn't carry bulk but he does have calcium and other stuff.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Vern Dale's had some nice salt last winter too...Public's supply of Morton was horrible..it was powdery and spread terrible...I switched to Vern Dales


----------



## MidLandscaping (Oct 8, 2007)

MahonLawnCare;1106213 said:


> Vern Dale's had some nice salt last winter too...Public's supply of Morton was horrible..it was powdery and spread terrible...I switched to Vern Dales


Had a semi load of bagged salt delivered last year from them (Public Salt) and all the salt was solid as a rock! Needless to say...switched suppliers.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Maggiores public salt is the worst. had to call the BBB on them and almost sue since i got a load of salt from them, half the bags were crap, called them up a couple of days later to tell them about it and they said the salt did not come from them. gave them the number they requested on the bag and they said it was not theres. The owner is a mean ***** and called the sheriff on me because she kept denying the salt was from them. Thought i was going to drive an hour to burn the place down. The sheriff called my buddy to who got bad salt from them. I was about to go down and pickit outside the front entrance with a sign saying dont buy from these thieves. They said it must have been mine from before and left over. Long story short they have horrible customer service and they wont listen to reason. Once the BBB called them they called me back, asked me for a different number and realized the salt did come from them place. The number sets were like 6 numbers and 12 numbers. You would think if they there salt supply as good as they said they do they would know the first set of numbers i told them was not the one they were looking for. one is the bagging date and the other is the date the bag was made. They ended up refunding all the bad bags and just letting me keep them. They did not want to send someone up to pick them up. But let me tell you the old lady that owns that place is rude. Do not buy from them!!!


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

I wouldn't go anywhere except Vern Dale's. Price and quality is good, they have a nice facility, and you can get in and out quick. I never had a problem with the salt. If the loader notices any damaged bags he will throw on a good one.


----------

